

What is a flame -- how would you describe it to an 11 year old? - jonburs
http://flamechallenge.org/

======
okamiueru
I'd really like to hear Richard Feynman's answer. I'm sure if an 11 year old
had asked the question, instead of a journalist, it would be the perfect
answer. (I'm referring to an interview series with him:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1pIYI5JQLE>)

Makes me sad to think I will never meet this man, nor ever be as awesome.

